
Paul Graham Says... - llambda
http://www.pgsays.com/
======
rdl
Kind of creepy, but the quality of the quotes seems to make up for it. I do
like that you linked to the original essays from each quote.

I'd make the photo smaller, and include more information -- community input on
how each of those quotes applies to their own or well known startups? It would
be easier for someone to believe the more audacious claims (which seem obvious
to HN readers) like startups being a bimodal distribution, etc. The weakness
of pg's essays is that they're just flat text; if you could somehow make them
better by associating data with the quotes (and thus with the essays), the
additional awesomeness would cancel out the creepiness.

------
tnash
PG is not a god, he's just a dude (No offense meant PG). It's kind of weird to
put him on a pedestal like this. Interested in what he thinks of these kind of
things (The cult of PG?).

~~~
larrys
"cult of PG"

Actually that would have been a better name for the site or "cult of HN" so
you can at least worship several gods.

------
pan69
I find it very scary when people do things like this. You don't really know if
they're being serious or joking.

For me the disturbing part is the large photo that makes it look very
messianic, which is ridiculous in my opinion.

To me PG is a smart dude with a boat of experience who's made some clever
observations over the years. I don't think you need to elevate it beyond that.

------
larrys
This should be implemented so that someone interested can enter an email and
be pushed their daily affirmation.

I think the large photo is distracting.

The quotes should rotate and not require a reload.

That said if I was PG this would make me uncomfortable.

~~~
antsam
You could call a daily Paul Graham quote app "InstaGraham."

I want 1% equity if that idea takes off ;)

------
cthompson
Definitely creepy. If I want to read what Paul Graham says I'll just go here
<http://paulgraham.com/articles.html>

------
nseemakurty
I'd love to share the quote that I see, but don't know how. It'd be great if
the quotes had associated permalinks.

------
mindcrime
LOL, I honestly don't know whether to say this is radically cool, or amazingly
disturbing, or both. It's, erm, _interesting_ to say the least.

I really hope pg comments on this, I'd like to know how he feels about being
deified or whatever, like this.

------
sbochins
I'm assuming this is a joke. That picture in the background is a bit much. I
opened the site at worked and closed it right after the picture loaded from
fear of embarrassment.

~~~
RegEx
It appears it's not a joke: <http://www.pgsays.com/about>

------
akg
This is actually pretty cool. Now I just need this to come up (modulo the
large headshot of PG) every time I get distracted from building/shipping
product.

~~~
foxhop
That image looks really _derp-a-derp_ if you ask me. I follow his advice most
of the time, but I don't want to remember that image, it will make me laugh.

------
JVIDEL
+1 on commitment>ability

You don't know how many times I have seen a startup fall apart because the
cofounders couldn't stand even one minor setback.

PS: don't like the picture though...

------
sabatier
oh Lord... I bet he'll love this.

------
plainOldText
Reminds me of @shitmydadsays

------
doki_pen
I just puked in my mouth.

------
natarius
Is this a thing: <http://www.stevetold.us/>

------
asto
Hahahahaha... Am I the only guy who finds this hilarious!? I really want to
see PG's reply to this!

